# American Motorbike ride/Cyclone Coaster swap meet



## oddball (Nov 13, 2011)

Motorbike ride will be after the Cyclone Coaster swap meet Sun.20th.Come early to the Pike Bar & Grill 7am-10:30 for the swap meet, the ride starts from Portfolio Coffee House,4th & Junipero at 11am.See you there,
Cliff


----------



## Luckykat32 (Dec 2, 2011)

How was the swap & ride?  Any pictures?


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 2, 2011)

Swap was great but the rain came toward the end so there was little riding going on...


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I was riding on some schwinn guys with my Airflow I brought out! Haha!!


----------

